# Map of SA timeshares



## loosefeet (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone have, or know of, a map showing the various timeshares in South Africa?  I am geographically challenged, and don't really know where I have bought.  Someday I want to visit my timeshares...so starting with where they are!


----------



## grest (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't have one, but this is a great idea!
Connie


----------



## ron1 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Sa Timeshare Map*

Hi All

RCI used to have a map showing the location of each resort. I know of no other company offering this service except us. If you visit www.fairfields.co.za ... click on Timeshare Available ... this will bring up a map of SA. Click on any area and a list of resorts will come up. You can view the resort as well as its amenities ... it will also give yo an idea of where the resort is situated. 

Happy surfing - Ron


----------



## grest (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, Ron
Connie


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 18, 2006)

Ron, this is terrific!  I've never seen maps like this.
Thanks!


----------



## philemer (Dec 19, 2006)

muranojo said:
			
		

> Ron, this is terrific!  I've never seen maps like this.
> Thanks!



Well, if you'd visit TUG more than twice a year you would have seen this before!! Happy holidays 'muranojo'. 

Phil


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron,

Thanks for the great link.


Richard


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 19, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd visit TUG more than twice a year you would have seen this before!! Happy holidays 'muranojo'.
> 
> Phil


Life changes, things change, and we try to make the best of it.  I'm back for awhile at least, and just trying to catch up.  Glad to see this is still an active board. And, I have been doing a lot of lurking behind the scenes.      Weird thing is starting all over with my postings count, but who cares?

Happy Holidays to all Tuggers across the world!


----------

